# Having trouble setting static IP address on Server 2008



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

hey guys - 

I'm having trouble setting a static IP address on Server 2008 Enterprise R2. It has two NICs with four ethernet ports. On the initial server setup I'm trying to set a static 192.168.1.2 - and then go into setting up DHCP role. But when I'm trying to set up my DHCP server the only static address found is 169.254.20.41.

When I ipconfig I get the following

ethernet adapter local area connection:
Media State..................: Media disconnected
Connection specific DNS suffix : 
Local Link IPv6 address : corresponding MAC address
Default Gateway : 192.168.1.1 (which is what I set)

Not sure how to get my static IP address in there. 

Thanks in advance for any and all help


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What is it you're trying to achieve? Just about any scenario you're trying to achieve should have a wizard associated with it. For example, if you're trying to use the server to simply hand out IP addresses, then you'll need to make sure that there are no additional DHCP servers on the network. The next step would then be to use the DHCP setup wizard when adding the role. I'll assume you're having it handle the role on an existing network that your server is already connected to, but you only need the one connection established to do this. It's certainly not necessary to have two connections on the same network. The DHCP role also won't provide IP addresses to ports that aren't connected to the network, which is why the second port you mentioned has an address starting with 169.


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

djaburg said:


> What is it you're trying to achieve? Just about any scenario you're trying to achieve should have a wizard associated with it. For example, if you're trying to use the server to simply hand out IP addresses, then you'll need to make sure that there are no additional DHCP servers on the network. The next step would then be to use the DHCP setup wizard when adding the role. I'll assume you're having it handle the role on an existing network that your server is already connected to, but you only need the one connection established to do this. It's certainly not necessary to have two connections on the same network. The DHCP role also won't provide IP addresses to ports that aren't connected to the network, which is why the second port you mentioned has an address starting with 169.


First of all, thanks for the help and quick response - I truly do appreciate it. I've been tasked with designing and implementing a new network, I have a new Dell PowerEdge T410 Server that I loaded Server2008 R2 on. 

So right now the server isn't hooked up to any network as no network currently exists. My thoughts were that I would load the server get everything on it running correctly then start hooking it up to the associated switches and workstations. 

I'm trying to add and configure the DHCP server, but I just can't seem to add a static IP address. I disable IPv6 on my adapter and disabled the other three spare adapters that I won't use. 

In IPv4 I set my static IP address as
192.168.1.2
255.255.255.000

Gateway as
192.168.1.1

And Primary DNS server as
192.168.1.2

When I go through the DHCP wizard the only static IP address it finds is 169.254.20.41

This is the first time I've had to build a network from scratch so I don't know if I'm missing something obvious.

Thanks again


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

After looking at it further - I think my problem is Autoconfiguration is enabled for IPv4 - I've never dealt with this before and I'm having a bear of a time trying to figure out how to disable it.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Standard practice is to have all of the servers in your network with either static IP or an IP reservation in DHCP. You should be configuring the NIC with a static IP for IPV4 and then run through the wizard to setup DHCP. Again, you have to make sure there are NO other DHCP servers running on the network when it's connected or you'll starting getting errors in your system logs.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The problem appears to be only concerned with setting a static ip.

autoconfiguation has nothing to do with setting a static ip. It is only active with obtain a ip automatically.

post the results of an ipconfig /all for review


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I think having 4 ethernet ports could also be causing issues if the server isn't going to be the gateway for the LAN segment he's trying to configure. You can setup a server with a single ethernet port to function just fine on a network, but if you have more than one NIC the wizards like to use them.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"disabled the other three spare adapters that I won't use. "

no problem there.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

DOH...missed that.


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys - sorry for taking a couple days to get back to you - again I really do appreciate the support. I finally did get it to take a static IP address, although I'm still a little hazy on the trouble I was having intially. 

I ended up re-enabling all my ports, bridging the ethernet ports, which allowed my static IP to stick, then I went back and again disabled the ports I wasn't going to use and everything worked. I'm really not sure why it was that much trouble, hopefully when I get caught up at work I can go back and investigate a little more.

Thanks again for all the help!

Ryan


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

bridging just added registry entries that point to nowhere.
that will come back to bite you one day.

none of which was required to set a static ip.


----------

